# Stop asking me if he is German Shepherd!



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

I get it, people are curious, people don't know, but you can only handle the same sentence for so long before you go clinically insane LOL. "What is he? . . . He's all German Shepherd? . . . Are you sure? . . . I've never seen an all black Shepherd"

I should start a business making hand out cards for black shepherd owners so we don't have to explain a million times every time we are out with our dogs.

I get tired of the questions, but it's even WORSE when people want to argue, they don't believe me, they tell me he is a Belgian shepherd. Maybe I should start having people guess and just tell them they are right no matter what they guess


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL well I guess "online" I'm doing worst than you as in "GSD sure but WL" I don't know. 

In the real world, my most frequently asked question is "Is he a Wolf???" Actual "GSD" owners and we have met a few ... never ask that question. But I have also heard the "I have never seen a Black GSD before question. But that's fine with me as I get the "I have not seen a White Boxer" before question also. 

You just gotta roll with it or next time just get a "Black and Tan" GSD and make "JQP" happy.


----------



## Erica0629 (Dec 21, 2016)

Dracovich said:


> I get it, people are curious, people don't know, but you can only handle the same sentence for so long before you go clinically insane LOL. "What is he? . . . He's all German Shepherd? . . . Are you sure? . . . I've never seen an all black Shepherd"
> 
> I should start a business making hand out cards for black shepherd owners so we don't have to explain a million times every time we are out with our dogs.
> 
> I get tired of the questions, but it's even WORSE when people want to argue, they don't believe me, they tell me he is a Belgian shepherd. Maybe I should start having people guess and just tell them they are right no matter what they guess


I always have people ask me if Mila is a mix, they are always shocked around here when they see her. It seems like everyone who has a GSD that isn't the classic black and tan has to endure these questions lol  I've never had someone argue with me about it, usually I tell them a little about her DDR lines and they think it's interesting. I could see how having an argument started over it would drive you crazy!!! That is honestly just rude on their part, common sense is not as common as you'd hope.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Valor is black and I get asked all the time what kind of dog he is or they say in a inquisitive tone "is that a German Shepherd?". I don't get wrapped around the axel about it but when someone stops and looks at him you know that question is coming...


----------



## GSDany (Mar 16, 2017)

A friend of mine used to have an English Bulldog, and the amount of people asking if she was a Sher-Pei or a Pug when she was young was staggering. LOL! 

I'm pretty much expecting people to ask about my pup when I get him. It'll be obnoxious, but also probably funny to see what other people come up with


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

At least his ears are up. My first GSD was almost all black -- a dark bi-color, with drop ears. I got, "Is he a Lab?" a lot.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

selzer said:


> At least his ears are up. My first GSD was almost all black -- a dark bi-color, with drop ears. I got, "Is he a Lab?" a lot.


We were discussing this very topic a while back. I can't remember who it was (Chip18 maybe!) but I said someone asked if Val was a Lab. When I posted that whoever it was and I apologize if it wasn't you Chip, but they said to say "yes, he is one of those rare pointy eared Labs". That just cracked me up. I got some mileage out of it...


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

RZZNSTR said:


> We were discussing this very topic a while back. I can't remember who it was (Chip18 maybe!) but I said someone asked if Val was a Lab. When I posted that whoever it was and I apologize if it wasn't you Chip, but they said to say "yes, he is one of those rare pointy eared Labs". That just cracked me up. I got some mileage out of it...


Yeah I remember reading that comment, I googled "prick eared lab", "lab with ears up" and "lab with standing ears", NOTHING, just a few pics of black GSD puppies and a bunch of regular lab pictures.

You'd think with how many black K9 officers there are out there people wouldn't be surprised. They think those are Labs doing protection work? LOL


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

GSDany said:


> A friend of mine used to have an English Bulldog, and the amount of people asking if she was a Sher-Pei or a Pug when she was young was staggering. LOL!
> 
> I'm pretty much expecting people to ask about my pup when I get him. It'll be obnoxious, but also probably funny to see what other people come up with


Ok ... some people are just flat clueless?? :surprise:


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

I briefly owned a Caucasian Ovcharka & people would literally ask "he's a white what?" Just assumed the "Caucasian" part meant he was white. Wow. LOL


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

RZZNSTR said:


> We were discussing this very topic a while back. I can't remember who it was (Chip18 maybe!) but I said someone asked if Val was a Lab. When I posted that whoever it was and I apologize if it wasn't you Chip, but they said to say "yes, he is one of those rare pointy eared Labs". That just cracked me up. I got some mileage out of it...


Yep it was me and yep ... I just saw it again by Selzer??? So apparently it's not that an uncommon a question???

Granted people do stuff so sure GSD/Lab mixers are out there, but the "pointy Eared Lab thing?? I did an imagine search and found Lab/GSD mixes but none had "Pointy Ears??" The ears just don't seem to stand up??

But maybe "they" will just move on from that fail and keep trying ... most likely people will be willing to pay big bucks for the first "Pointy eared GermanDoodels??? Hm ... hopefully this is a joke???


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Dracovich said:


> I get it, people are curious, people don't know, but you can only handle the same sentence for so long before you go clinically insane LOL. "What is he? . . . He's all German Shepherd? . . . Are you sure? . . . I've never seen an all black Shepherd"


I get that a lot with Kiska I don't think there are a lot of all black Shepherds here in Northern Nevada but I just say she is a rescue and I consider her to be loves mixed with cuddles and that usually shuts people up.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Dracovich said:


> I get it, people are curious, people don't know, but you can only handle the same sentence for so long before you go clinically insane LOL. "What is he? . . . He's all German Shepherd? . . . Are you sure? . . . I've never seen an all black Shepherd"
> 
> I should start a business making hand out cards for black shepherd owners so we don't have to explain a million times every time we are out with our dogs.
> 
> I get tired of the questions, but it's even WORSE when people want to argue, they don't believe me, they tell me he is a Belgian shepherd. Maybe I should start having people guess and just tell them they are right no matter what they guess


I get Labrador or Tervuren, and a lot of stares.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I get this a lot with my LH GSD.  

They either catch me at two different moods. The "educational mood" where they get to sit down for 10 minutes while i explain: genetics, coat types, why it's considered a fault in the breed, how if they ever had a GSD they would know mine is 100% GSD as GSD's carry a lot of similar traits in behavior etc. or the "I have zero sh*ts to give" mood AKA smile and node and move on. lol


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

I was asked by 4 people today alone out in public "is that a GSD?" "What kind of dog is that?" Apparently small town Heber has never seen a dark sable GSD. 


On the other hand I can't even begin to count how many times I have had people say in the past 2 weeks since I have owned him "Your dog is beautiful" Hakki does stand out in the looks department.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Someone asked me the other day if my bi-color WL girl was a husky mix. Probably one of the stranger questions I've gotten about her. Normally they just ask if she's a GSD mix and I go into "why no, let me tell you about the history of the German Shepherd," mode.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I used to get asked if my Samoyed was a pom, or a Chow - 'Cause they never saw a white one before. lol!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I used to get asked if my Samoyed was a pom, or a Chow - 'Cause they never saw a white one before. lol!


Ok I had to look becasue I am familiar with them and near as I could tell they only come in "White???"


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I've had a few people guess my black GSD was a lab mix.


----------



## Breaker's mom (May 27, 2008)

Thinking maybe I should go in the tee shirt business


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Chip18 said:


> Ok I had to look becasue I am familiar with them and near as I could tell they only come in "White???"


Yes, Samoyeds are only white. But people thought my dog was a white pomeranian or white chow. I think there 'might' be white poms, but I've never seen one. And - I've never seen a white chow.

And yeah, there were even a few people who thought she was a white wolf. Aren't people fun?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Yes, Samoyeds are only white. But people thought my dog was a white pomeranian or white chow. I think there 'might' be white poms, but I've never seen one. And - I've never seen a white chow.
> 
> And yeah, there were even a few people who thought she was a white wolf. Aren't people fun?


Samoyeds are white that's what I thought. I've never seen a white Chow or Pom either???

But a Samoyed being confused with a "Wolf???" Maybe people are just watching to many animated "Disney Movies" and just getting confused??? >


----------



## GSDany (Mar 16, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> Ok ... some people are just flat clueless?? :surprise:


No idea. Maybe just a very clueless neighbourhood. English Bully mistaken for a Shar-Pei pup is already pushing it, but the Pug one made me cackle.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Chip18 said:


> Samoyeds are white that's what I thought. I've never seen a white Chow or Pom either???
> 
> *But a Samoyed being confused with a "Wolf???*" Maybe people are just watching to many animated "Disney Movies" and just getting confused??? >


When that long bushy tail is relaxed and down, it is very wolfish looking. The rest? NAH! lol!


----------



## Clarisha1 (Jan 3, 2017)

VTGirlT said:


> I get this a lot with my LH GSD.
> 
> They either catch me at two different moods. The "educational mood" where they get to sit down for 10 minutes while i explain: genetics, coat types, why it's considered a fault in the breed, how if they ever had a GSD they would know mine is 100% GSD as GSD's carry a lot of similar traits in behavior etc. or the "I have zero sh*ts to give" mood AKA smile and node and move on. lol


 
ARGH! I have a LH GSD puppy too, and I feel your pain! I have had several people argue with me and try to convince me that he is not a full blood GSD. Especially before his ears stood up (the way he looked in my profile picture). You are right stranger... I think he's part LION! 0 I love being asked "What IS that?" Depending on my mood, they could get a reply of "A puppy" .>


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Clarisha1 said:


> ARGH! I have a LH GSD puppy too, and I feel your pain! I have had several people argue with me and try to convince me that he is not a full blood GSD. Especially before his ears stood up (the way he looked in my profile picture). You are right stranger... I think he's part LION! 0 I love being asked "What IS that?" Depending on my mood, they could get a reply of "A puppy" .>


Thirding this. My favorite response I get when people ask me if he's a full GSD is, "are you sure?" 

Well dangit, I never questioned it until just now when you, specifically, asked me (and not every single person who asked before you), but wow you may be onto something! I think I'm still within the 90 day return policy, let me check my receipt.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> I've had a few people guess my black GSD was a lab mix.


LOL yet again "pointy Eared Lab!!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

try owning a coyote. 
When he was a puppy, I got some "Is that one of those Belgium Mali-what's its?" Though that one was at least logical, despite the mangled name


my favorite one was the little girl convinced he was a werewolf


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The sable coloring throw many people off. 95 percent of the time I get is he a Belgian shepherd or a Belgian Malanois. A few people said he looked like a wolf. One time I was biking with Max there was a group of people off in the distance and I heard someone say oh yeah he is American. Which impressed me I knew she knew her shepherds.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah, we get asked if Jack is a GSD seeing as he's white and people don't see those often. And you know what? I answer them politely, go on with my day, and don't think anything twice about it.

I mean, people are just curious. Would you rather people never talk to you, socialize with you, or show any vague modicum of interest in your life ever? I get the feeling if that really happened, people would then be complaining that no one asks about their dog...


----------



## Diegotxe (Feb 26, 2015)

I was asked by a few kids if my sable shepherd was a wolf. I had to laugh, I thought it was cute, and tell them no that he was a gs.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

Dracovich said:


> I get it, people are curious, people don't know, but you can only handle the same sentence for so long before you go clinically insane LOL. "What is he? . . . He's all German Shepherd? . . . Are you sure? . . . I've never seen an all black Shepherd"
> 
> I should start a business making hand out cards for black shepherd owners so we don't have to explain a million times every time we are out with our dogs.
> 
> I get tired of the questions, but it's even WORSE when people want to argue, they don't believe me, they tell me he is a Belgian shepherd. Maybe I should start having people guess and just tell them they are right no matter what they guess


Even though Minka is brown and black and looks "like a German Shepherd" I get asked that a few times a week. "Is she really a full blooded German Shepherd?" But I can't imagine what it's like to have them actually try to argue with you :surprise: No, you don't know what your dog is, right? They must know better... :laugh2:


----------



## oldskoolsmg (Sep 14, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> The sable coloring throw many people off. 95 percent of the time I get is he a Belgian shepherd or a Belgian Malanois. A few people said he looked like a wolf. One time I was biking with Max there was a group of people off in the distance and I heard someone say oh yeah he is American. Which impressed me I knew she knew her shepherds.


Yes I get asked this all the time with my sable bitch.


----------



## oldskoolsmg (Sep 14, 2016)

She's ten months old. I get asked all the time If she's a belgium shepherd or mixed breed. I overheard a man telling his wife that It was a german shepherd cross, wanted to go over and and put him straight. 

One lady came over and told me I had an alsatian and not a german shepherd, I informed her that they were both the same dog and explained how the name got changed during the war time because the british did not want to use the word german. She just wouldn't have it and was adamant that their were two different breeds.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know, GSD has been number 2 or number 3 in AKC registrations for several years. They are a popular dog. But there are a lot of varieties, and then there are well-bred dogs with faults, and then there are mixtures of the various lines of GSDs, and then there are poorly bred GSDs. So a pretty diverse bunch of dogs. We can't really blame everyone who doesn't get it right. 

But then, there are hundreds of breeds. So sorry if I mix up your manchester terrier with a min pin, or call your blue heeler an Australian Cattle dog. If I ask if you baloney dog (yep ain't even going to try and spell it), is a west highland white terrier, you can certainly get your nose all bent out of shape about it, but you are only hurting yourself. Here's an idea, put a big smile on your face, and say, "lots of people think that. She is actually a _________. Then do something even more remarkable, let it go. It is not really a slight on you or your dog. It is just some friendly person trying to strike up a conversation. 

Sometimes I think we do get way too offended about everything. We spend so much time being offended, that we let go some of the joy we should be experiencing with our dogs. Letting strangers, argue about what our dog is, and letting it bother us when strangers get it wrong, sorry, but we are only hurting ourselves.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't mind if people ask if my Long Haired GSD is all German Shepherd. They just have to be willing to hold still because my hubby and I love talking dog. We can discuss German Shepherds for a good half hour at a time. Our dogs have learned to just lay down and wait when we get into those conversations.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

car2ner said:


> I don't mind if people ask if my Long Haired GSD is all German Shepherd. They just have to be willing to hold still because my hubby and I love talking dog. We can discuss German Shepherds for a good half hour at a time. Our dogs have learned to just lay down and wait when we get into those conversations.


Conversations are wonderful! I just hate when they argue. "There's no way he/she is a full blooded German Shepherd! You got lied to, they saw you coming"


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

NerdicEclipse said:


> Conversations are wonderful! I just hate when they argue. "There's no way he/she is a full blooded German Shepherd! You got lied to, they saw you coming"


I agree that I would not be patient with someone arguing with us. Funny thing is that no one argues with my hubby. There is something about the way he presents himself I guess.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

My dogs have been called mals, malamutes, terv, mixes ect.... None of it appears to bother them one bit.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Kyrielle said:


> Yeah, we get asked if Jack is a GSD seeing as he's white and people don't see those often. And you know what? I answer them politely, go on with my day, and don't think anything twice about it.
> 
> I mean, people are just curious. Would you rather people never talk to you, socialize with you, or show any vague modicum of interest in your life ever? I get the feeling if that really happened, people would then be complaining that no one asks about their dog...


Yes, I would rather never be asked what he is than to be asked 3-100 times during an outing. I would rather people not argue with me and scoff, pretending they know what they are talking about. I would rather not be chased across a parking lot by a man yelling “WHAT IS YOUR DOG?” then “No he is a Belgian Sheepdog” and continuing to follow me as I walk down the street saying the same thing over and over.

Yep, I prefer people to never talk to me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dracovich said:


> Yes, I would rather never be asked what he is than to be asked 3-100 times during an outing. I would rather people not argue with me and scoff, pretending they know what they are talking about. I would rather not be chased across a parking lot by a man yelling “WHAT IS YOUR DOG?” then “No he is a Belgian Sheepdog” and continuing to follow me as I walk down the street saying the same thing over and over.
> 
> Yep, I prefer people to never talk to me.


I'd rather never be called by bill collectors, or salesmen, or for those ridiculous surveys, or for deals that aren't selling anything, but really are every single time, or people who say they are representing the police begging for money, or people begging for money for other organizations or causes. 

I'd much rather have someone ask me a question or two about my dog.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

Questions are one thing, but ignorant people blindly arguing it into the ground is another, and it happens more than you might think.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dracovich said:


> Questions are one thing, but ignorant people blindly arguing it into the ground is another, and it happens more than you might think.


I know how often it happens. This isn't the first thread in this vein and it won't be the last. What concerns me is the energy we are expelling on it. Yes, it is irritating when someone doesn't take your word for it. It's understandable to be frustrated enough to post about it. At some point though, we cross a line when we let things eat at us.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

selzer said:


> I know how often it happens. This isn't the first thread in this vein and it won't be the last. What concerns me is the energy we are expelling on it. Yes, it is irritating when someone doesn't take your word for it. It's understandable to be frustrated enough to post about it. At some point though, we cross a line when we let things eat at us.


Exactly, and venting is healthy. It would eat me more if I weren't permitted to let my frustration out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dracovich said:


> Exactly, and venting is healthy. It would eat me more if I weren't permitted to let my frustration out.


Venting is one thing, but it solves nothing, except a temporary leakage of built up steam. If you want to DO something about it, then think up a short witty comeback that will stop the arguer cold in his tracks. 

The only think wrong with this tactic, is that you graduate from victim to survivor, and the bullies no longer want to argue with you because you exude a "don't mess with me attitude" that they spot a mile away. At least for me, the moment I know what I am going to say, the next time someone says something ridiculous about whatever, it NEVER HAPPENS AGAIN. Never. 

Once you are prepared with a witty comeback, it is like concealed carry -- no one can see it, but you aren't the same person out there, and it comes through in how you hold yourself. 

Think about it, if you are walking along worried about what someone is going to rag on you about your dog, you are lot more open to attack than if you are walking along just waiting to tell them what for.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Okay.......so what kind of dog is he?


SuperG


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

One evening, shortly after moving to DC, I was out walking my 165 pd female wolfhound, Miss Emma. The route we took that night passed by a nearby community hospital. As we walked along the sidewalk across the street from the hospital parking lot, I suddenly heard a man yelling, "Hey! Hey! You!! Lady!!" 

Turned around to observe a sizable and impaired (he'd clearly been celebrating something) man staggering across the street towards us. We turned around and Miss Emma, who didn't suffer fools lightly, gave him the *look.* Stopped him in the middle of the street. 

He then yelled, "I just wanna know (swaying mightily).....is that dawg a _ Poodle_?"

My witty response? 

"Yes." 

As Miss Emma and I continued our walk, I heard him bellow to an equally impaired friend: "I _tole _you it was a Poodle!!"

Some people....

:rolleyes2:

Aly


----------



## JnK (Feb 21, 2017)

So funny, this thread was in my mind when I went to the Boy Scout shop today. .

"Is he a mix?"

I laughed on the inside.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

selzer said:


> Once you are prepared with a witty comeback, it is like concealed carry -- no one can see it, but you aren't the same person out there, and it comes through in how you hold yourself.
> 
> Think about it, if you are walking along worried about what someone is going to rag on you about your dog, you are lot more open to attack than if you are walking along just waiting to tell them what for.


I had a ridgie mix way back when, Before I knew she was part Ridgeback, when people asked "what is she" I made up something outlandish. "She is an African Giraffe Herder. They use them to herd giraffes in game parks". But people BELIEVED me! Then I found out what a Ridgeback was. Hmm, I wasn't as far off as I thought. So if you have a snappy come back it has to be pretty darn clever.


----------

